# empty hands of sword arts



## sercuerdasfigther (Aug 29, 2003)

i know in the filipino arts the empty hands stem from the weapon work, and i'm curious if the same is true among other blade systems? if someone took your weapon away word your sword skills translate to empty hand or is there a separate empty hand style taught?


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 29, 2003)

Burmese Bando works in this fashion....same concepts with blades (kukri, knife, etc.) are applied to empty hand.


----------



## Aegis (Aug 29, 2003)

I hate to imagine what would happen if I tried to use iaido techniques on the streets... I think I'll stick with jujutsu for empty hand stuff


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

The empty-hand movements of many FMA come from their stick or sword techniques, as you mention.

See also this thread (a few posts down):
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3579


----------

